
Emacs rewrite in a maintainable language - __david__
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2015-10/msg01154.html
======
melling
He should just rewrite it in Lisp. We've actually had this discussion on HN.

Here's a recent comment I made this year:

"My comment is that he should have built more of it in Lisp since it's a
better language. First he needed a better Lisp (ie. high-performance Lisp).
Then he would have had a better foundation. Wouldn't we be better off with
hundreds of millions of lines of free software in Lisp rather than C?"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9559800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9559800)

I'm not sure why most people don't get it. Well, at least rms is now onboard.

